# Maldini al Milan: ci siamo!



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.

*Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.

**Sempre Sky: Maldini potrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di vice presidente esecutivo

**Sempre Sky, Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini tornerà al Milan. Il comunicato può uscire già oggi. Trattativa serrata. Voleva un ruolo adatto. Elliott ha dato come paletto la volontà di coinvolgere Maldini. Il ruolo: Paolo Maldini non è un DS, ma potrebbe avere una delega. Si parla anche di vice presidente operativo. Immaginate una telefonata di Maldini ad un giocatore chiedendogli di giocare per il Milan. Potrebbe avere un ruolo del genere.

Premium: Maldini torna al Milan. Sarà il nuovo vice presidente esecutivo.

Anche La Gazzetta conferma: Maldini vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Nei giorni scorsi ha incontrato Scaroni.*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.


----------



## Giek (5 Agosto 2018)

Andiamoooo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.



Eheheeeheheheheheeh... Dai forza paolino... 
Il rosso e nero la sua seconda pelle. 
E ORA DATEMI ADRIANO GALLIANI COME Capo ultra... Voglio le sue esultanze ad ogni nostro gol.... Ma solo quello eh..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Agosto 2018)

Impazzirei!


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.



Daje!


----------



## Brain84 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.



Come un fulmine a ciel sereno, sembrava si stesse allontanando anche per il suo nuovo ruolo in DAZN. Ottima notizia ma voglio anche sapere quale ruolo ricoprirà.


----------



## Zenos (5 Agosto 2018)

Ecco il 3 top player in rosa.


----------



## bmb (5 Agosto 2018)

Nelle ultime 2 settimane le notizie stanno raggiungendo l'apice come nell'estate 2002.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.



Questa notizia vale come se avessimo preso un altro top player!


----------



## Love (5 Agosto 2018)

eeeeh...che bella notizia...


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

*Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*


----------



## PM3 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.



Bene, che grande gioia rivederlo.


----------



## Casnop (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.


E figurarsi se i Singer si presentavano a Milano senza la torta ed i regali!  Bene, bravi, tutti.


----------



## Love (5 Agosto 2018)

sono curioso di sapere in quale veste...


----------



## Lambro (5 Agosto 2018)

Mi sono emozionato, l'acquisto più bello DI TUTTI.
Vada come vada ma rivederlo dove gli compete, da sempre, dove gli spetta di diritto, da sempre, mi fa solo piangere di gioia.
Ora vedremo in che ruolo ma non penso sarà un qualcosa di secondario, conoscendolo.
Bentornato Paolo!


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2018)

La notizia più bella.


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*



di sicuro torna per riportare Muntari e Poli alla base


----------



## milan1899 (5 Agosto 2018)

Siamo ufficialmente tornati! Era ora...


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E figurarsi se i Singer si presentavano a Milano senza la torta ed i regali!  Bene, bravi, tutti.



hai detto bene: i regali, al plurale


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*



Piango.


----------



## Milo (5 Agosto 2018)

Bellissimo


----------



## Giek (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*



E poi facciamo chiamare Savic da Paolone! Come farebbe a dire no al più grande all time?!?


----------



## Igniorante (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*



Fantastico, evidentemente al di là del ruolo che ricoprirà, il progetto non è campato per aria come quello dei cinesi (con i business plan di Marco "Unicorn Believer" Fassone).


----------



## Zenos (5 Agosto 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> E poi facciamo chiamare Savic da Paolone! Come farebbe a dire no al più grande all time?!?



Campioni portano campioni.questo aldilà delle reali competenze di Paolo.


----------



## Sam (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*


Secondo me sarà vice-presidente.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*



Mi emoziono tutto.


----------



## Casnop (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*


Ed ora, concedetemi un sogno ad occhi aperti: Franco Baresi e Paolo Maldini vicepresidenti, i miei Capitani, gli uomini per sempre rossoneri, padri nobili di una nuova era. Toglietemi trent'anni, come se tutto potesse accadere ancora. Poi, andrò in un angolo, a versare lacrime di gioia.


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2018)

Sam ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarà vice-presidente.



Qualunque ruolo sia, è il segnale che tutti stavano aspettando: il vero Milan sta tornando!


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2018)

Sono quasi in lacrime


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Fantastico, evidentemente al di là del ruolo che ricoprirà, il progetto non è campato per aria come quello dei cinesi (con i business plan di Marco "Unicorn Believer" Fassone).



Trova le differenze:

Fassone----->Mirabelli
Leonardo---->Maldini


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*



Adesso la curva 'Ndrina va demolita completamente.


----------



## mark (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Agosto 2018)

Sto refreshando a manetta sperando in nuovi aggiornamenti!
Paolo che torna a casa significa cosi tanto per me, per tutti!


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono quasi in lacrime



Madonna, 9 anni ce l'hanno tenuto lontano dal Milan.
NOVE.

Maledetti, ma adesso sta per tornare a casa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Agosto 2018)




----------



## nabucco (5 Agosto 2018)

Bentornato Paolino


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2018)

Colleghiamoci con Amarino Mallo da Milano
Amarino ci sei
Sì sono a Milano
Perfetto


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*



.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso la curva 'Ndrina va demolita completamente.



Amen.


----------



## Roccoro (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*



L'arrivo di gordon singer serviva solo per annunciare Maldini, ovvio!


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

*Sempre Sky: Maldini potrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di vice presidente esecutivo*


----------



## mark (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky: Maldini potrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di vice presidente esecutivo*




PERFETTO, con lui credo ad una società seria con le palle!!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso la curva 'Ndrina va demolita completamente.



Arrivo di Maldini = aggiunta alle “trasferte” toscane anche qualche scappata a s.siro.
Entusiasmo cone se avessero annunciato un top player.. anzi di più giuro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky: Maldini potrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di vice presidente esecutivo*



Fantastico, uno con le sue idee e convinzioni non può che far bene in questo ruolo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky: Maldini potrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di vice presidente esecutivo*


Fatemi capire... di cosa si occuperebbe?


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.*



Bentornato Paolo! Che emozioni....


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky: Maldini potrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di vice presidente esecutivo*



Ennesimo segnale che la corrente Elliott stia avendo la meglio


----------



## Robix (5 Agosto 2018)

si parla di vice presidente esecutivo


----------



## Love (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky: Maldini potrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di vice presidente esecutivo*



Alla Nedved in pratica..potrebbe partecipare anche alle trattative giusto??? perchè se è cosi sedersi ad un tavolo delle trattative con maldini e leonardo...madonna miaaaa


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Robix ha scritto:


> si parla di vice presidente esecutivo



Buongiorno...


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> **Sempre Sky: Maldini potrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di vice presidente esecutivo*



.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> **Sempre Sky: Maldini potrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di vice presidente esecutivo*


Eccellente!


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky: Maldini potrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di vice presidente esecutivo*



La garanzia sul progetto. GODO.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Agosto 2018)

Paolo portaci Pep


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Alla Nedved in pratica..potrebbe partecipare anche alle trattative giusto??? perchè se è cosi sedersi ad un tavolo delle trattative con maldini e leonardo...madonna miaaaa



Vuoi mettere con Mirabix e Fax?????


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Agosto 2018)

Si gode


----------



## Casnop (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Buongiorno...


A noi, a tutti...


----------



## Zenos (5 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire... di cosa si occuperebbe?



Il Vicepresidente esecutivo può avere poteri di amministrazione in via sostitutiva (nel caso di impedimenti del presidente) ma anche in via disgiunta (in alternativa al presidente)...


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il Vicepresidente esecutivo può avere poteri di amministrazione in via sostitutiva (nel caso di impedimenti del presidente) ma anche in via disgiunta (in alternativa al presidente)...



Si, ma verrà a lavorare insieme a Leo sostanzialmente (che se vi ricordate lo voleva anche al PSG).


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2018)

Che bomba ragazzi


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Alla Nedved in pratica..potrebbe partecipare anche alle trattative giusto??? perchè se è cosi sedersi ad un tavolo delle trattative con maldini e leonardo...madonna miaaaa



Dovrebbe sovrintendere tutta la gestione sportiva, ma attendiamo comunicazioni ufficiali


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky: Maldini potrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di vice presidente esecutivo*




Comunque adesso che è quasi ufficiale mi sa che ho avuto la conferma sul perchè rimanga Rino.


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

*Sempre Sky, Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini tornerà al Milan. Il comunicato può uscire già oggi. Trattativa serrata. Voleva un ruolo adatto. Elliott ha dato come paletto la volontà di coinvolgere Maldini. Il ruolo: Paolo Maldini non è un DS, ma potrebbe avere una delega. Si parla anche di vice presidente operativo. Immaginate una telefonata di Maldini ad un giocatore chiedendogli di giocare per il Milan. Potrebbe avere un ruolo del genere. *


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso la curva 'Ndrina va demolita completamente.





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky: Maldini potrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di vice presidente esecutivo*





Zenos ha scritto:


> Il Vicepresidente esecutivo può avere poteri di amministrazione in via sostitutiva (nel caso di impedimenti del presidente) ma anche in via disgiunta (in alternativa al presidente)...


Si questo mi torna.. peró non riesco ad immaginarmelo calato nella realtà Milan. Che sia un modo per fargli fare il ds insieme a Leo?
Me lo immagino arrivare a Milanello... prendere caldara/romagnoli/conti/calabria e in 5 minuti svoltargli la carriera insegnandogli più lui che cento allenatori avuti in cartiera.
Abate ovviamente a fare la doccia tanto non capirebbe comunque....


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky, Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini tornerà al Milan. Il comunicato può uscire già oggi. Trattativa serrata. Voleva un ruolo adatto. Elliott ha dato come paletto la volontà di coinvolgere Maldini. Il ruolo: Paolo Maldini non è un DS, ma potrebbe avere una delega. Si parla anche di vice presidente operativo. Immaginate una telefonata di Maldini ad un giocatore chiedendogli di giocare per il Milan. Potrebbe avere un ruolo del genere. *



Leggete e quotate


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky, Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini tornerà al Milan. Il comunicato può uscire già oggi. Trattativa serrata. Voleva un ruolo adatto. Elliott ha dato come paletto la volontà di coinvolgere Maldini. Il ruolo: Paolo Maldini non è un DS, ma potrebbe avere una delega. Si parla anche di vice presidente operativo. Immaginate una telefonata di Maldini ad un giocatore chiedendogli di giocare per il Milan. Potrebbe avere un ruolo del genere. *



Il giocatore, dopo essersi ripreso da un leggero mancamento, balbettando risponderebbe: Sissignore!


----------



## Robix (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Buongiorno...



non ho aggiornato la pagina, preso dall'euforia ho scritto quello che ho recepito, sarcasmo interista proprio


----------



## Casnop (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky, Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini tornerà al Milan. Il comunicato può uscire già oggi. Trattativa serrata. Voleva un ruolo adatto. Elliott ha dato come paletto la volontà di coinvolgere Maldini. Il ruolo: Paolo Maldini non è un DS, ma potrebbe avere una delega. Si parla anche di vice presidente operativo. Immaginate una telefonata di Maldini ad un giocatore chiedendogli di giocare per il Milan. Potrebbe avere un ruolo del genere. *


Maldini e Leonardo che chiamano, per dire, il rossonero Luka Modric, chiedendogli di venire. Come va a finire? Male?


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## unbreakable (5 Agosto 2018)

poco da dire solo applausi a scena aperta per le scelte della nuova societa'..avere una proprieta' potente e competente e' fondamentale..io spero che ci mettano 20 anni prima di venderci a sto punto..


----------



## fabri47 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky, Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini tornerà al Milan. Il comunicato può uscire già oggi. Trattativa serrata. Voleva un ruolo adatto. Elliott ha dato come paletto la volontà di coinvolgere Maldini. Il ruolo: Paolo Maldini non è un DS, ma potrebbe avere una delega. Si parla anche di vice presidente operativo. Immaginate una telefonata di Maldini ad un giocatore chiedendogli di giocare per il Milan. Potrebbe avere un ruolo del genere. *


Con Maldini c'è da essere ottimisti sul futuro, per forza. Bentornato a casa Paolone!


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2018)

Paolo chiama Modric.


----------



## Robix (5 Agosto 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Paolo chiama Modric.



un solo nome, Sergej.


----------



## folletto (5 Agosto 2018)

Contento per 2 motivi; primo perchè torna e secondo perché se torna vuol dire che abbiamo una vera soocietà.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zenos (5 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Maldini e Leonardo che chiamano, per dire, il rossonero Luka Modric, chiedendogli di venire. Come va a finire? Male?



Luka ricordi quella maglietta con autografo che ti regalai tempo fa? è arrivato il momento di ricambiare il favore...


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Agosto 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Paolo chiama Modric.



Pep pep pep


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Agosto 2018)

Ma quindi posso crollare al suolo e piangere?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky, Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini tornerà al Milan. Il comunicato può uscire già oggi. Trattativa serrata. Voleva un ruolo adatto. Elliott ha dato come paletto la volontà di coinvolgere Maldini. Il ruolo: Paolo Maldini non è un DS, ma potrebbe avere una delega. Si parla anche di vice presidente operativo. Immaginate una telefonata di Maldini ad un giocatore chiedendogli di giocare per il Milan. Potrebbe avere un ruolo del genere. *



Quello che diciamo da anni .

“ buongiorno sono Paolo Maldini avrei bisogno di lei al Milan” 

Fate voi , Paolo è un idolo per 3 generazioni


----------



## arcanum (5 Agosto 2018)

Chi glielo dice alla curva che dopo Leonardo torna Maldini come vicepresidente? ahajhahahahah


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...





Casnop ha scritto:


> Maldini e Leonardo che chiamano, per dire, il rossonero Luka Modric, chiedendogli di venire. Come va a finire? Male?





mabadi ha scritto:


> Paolo chiama Modric.





Robix ha scritto:


> un solo nome, Sergej.





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Pep pep pep



Vanno tutti bene ragazzi, speriamo che Paolo abbia l'offerta con I minuti illimitati


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Agosto 2018)

“Buongiorno sono Paolo Mald...”
“Non aggiunga altro firmo”.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Luka ricordi quella maglietta con autografo che ti regalai tempo fa? è arrivato il momento di ricambiare il favore...



Che roba, sarebbe epico.
Speriamo che l'agenda di Paolo e Leo sia bella piena di numeri da chiamare, ovviamente sperando si tratti di top players.
Comunque una statua per Leonardo è d'obbligo, a questo punto.


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che diciamo da anni .
> 
> “ buongiorno sono Paolo Maldini avrei bisogno di lei al Milan”
> 
> Fate voi , Paolo è un idolo per 3 generazioni



Letta così sembra come se ti chiamasse Tony stark... Ti voglio negli Avengers


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che diciamo da anni .
> 
> “ buongiorno sono Paolo Maldini avrei bisogno di lei al Milan”
> 
> Fate voi , Paolo è un idolo per 3 generazioni



Maldini è una delle figure (se non LA figura, ma qui potrebbe essere un po' il tifoso in me che parla) più leggendaria e carismatiche della storia del calcio.


Lui e Leo potrebbero essere un'accoppiata atomica capace di realizzare qualunque sogno.


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Grandissima notizia!!!!!


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky, Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini tornerà al Milan. Il comunicato può uscire già oggi. Trattativa serrata. Voleva un ruolo adatto. Elliott ha dato come paletto la volontà di coinvolgere Maldini. Il ruolo: Paolo Maldini non è un DS, ma potrebbe avere una delega. Si parla anche di vice presidente operativo. Immaginate una telefonata di Maldini ad un giocatore chiedendogli di giocare per il Milan. Potrebbe avere un ruolo del genere. *




Immaginate la scena:

"Ciao Eden (Hazard), sono Leonardo", bla bla bla. "Aspetto che ti passo Maldini"


Sarà l'unico annuncio?
Noi di Voyager crediamo di no


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Letta così sembra come se ti chiamasse Tony stark... Ti voglio negli Avengers



non c'è paragone migliore


----------



## Victorss (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Finalmente Capitano, finalmente.
Piango di gioia..


----------



## Igniorante (5 Agosto 2018)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Chi glielo dice alla curva che dopo Leonardo torna Maldini come vicepresidente? ahajhahahahah



godimento doppio, quella curva di infami e prezzolati non ci rappresenta



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Fantastico


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2018)

Madre santa... Tempo di andare a comprare le cozze e già 10 pagine....


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky, Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini tornerà al Milan. Il comunicato può uscire già oggi. Trattativa serrata. Voleva un ruolo adatto. Elliott ha dato come paletto la volontà di coinvolgere Maldini. Il ruolo: Paolo Maldini non è un DS, ma potrebbe avere una delega. Si parla anche di vice presidente operativo. Immaginate una telefonata di Maldini ad un giocatore chiedendogli di giocare per il Milan. Potrebbe avere un ruolo del genere. *



Ho messo in fresca quello buono.

Oggi si festeggia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin/mod più notizie pls.. sto aggiornando ogni 20 secondi e non sempre ci sono aggiornamenti


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii <3


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Dopo l'addio del peggiore dei capitani, torna il più grande di tutti.
È un bel segno.

Speriamo sia tutto vero, finalmente a casa Paolo


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

Bentornato!!!!


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2018)

Sul 200 la notizia è fissa nel sottopancia.


----------



## Andre96 (5 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Pep pep pep


Ma chi è sto Pep? Mi so perso un pezzo


----------



## Andre96 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Sky, Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini tornerà al Milan. Il comunicato può uscire già oggi. Trattativa serrata. Voleva un ruolo adatto. Elliott ha dato come paletto la volontà di coinvolgere Maldini. Il ruolo: Paolo Maldini non è un DS, ma potrebbe avere una delega. Si parla anche di vice presidente operativo. Immaginate una telefonata di Maldini ad un giocatore chiedendogli di giocare per il Milan. Potrebbe avere un ruolo del genere. *



Finalmente Paolino!


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma chi è sto Pep? Mi so perso un pezzo



Guardiola, come disse nella sua intervista da un'ora su Sky con buffa


----------



## fra29 (5 Agosto 2018)

O capitano, mio capitano!

Sono in estasi come non succedeva da tempo.
Un travaso di milanismo, quello vero e autentico!


----------



## Casnop (5 Agosto 2018)

Thank you all, Gentlemen!


----------



## gabbon17 (5 Agosto 2018)

Dopo tanti anni di ****x finalmente siamo di nuovo il Milan 
FORZA!!!


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Guardiola, come disse nella sua intervista da un'ora su Sky con buffa



Prima o poi... Prima o poi.


Che faccia reincontrare Leo e Pep nella stessa squadra.


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Guardiola, come disse nella sua intervista da un'ora su Sky con buffa



Con Maldini diventa possibile anche Guardiola


----------



## fra29 (5 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con Maldini diventa possibile anche Guardiola



Beh per Peppe mi terrei anche Rino per un anno..


----------



## fra29 (5 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con Maldini diventa possibile anche Guardiola



Direi che sta prevalendo il filone Elliot, no?
Leo e Maldini, oltre al carisma (non credo parteciperevbero a teatrini!) sono di rottura con la vecchia proprietà..

che dici?


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Agosto 2018)

*Di nuovo insieme*


----------



## Memories of the Time (5 Agosto 2018)

A livello sentimentale questa notizia mi fa piangere di gioia il cuore: Maldini è stato il giocatore che mi ha affascinato da piccolo e che mi ha portato a tifare Milan in una famiglia di tifosi viola.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2018)

Ottimo. Speriamo in altre sorprese sul lato sportivo


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2018)

Vice presidente esecutivo....quindi fa quello che gli pare.... anche giocare terzino sinistro.....magari!


----------



## Boomer (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Mamma mia... Il capitano...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Agosto 2018)

Aspetto il tuo ritorno da 9 anni... Capitano.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Ancora DS e AD e poi saremo una delle migliori società al mondo


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Vi prego,non mi illudete di nuovo che mi spezzate il cuore,eh!


----------



## Nils (5 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ed ora, concedetemi un sogno ad occhi aperti: Franco Baresi e Paolo Maldini vicepresidenti, i miei Capitani, gli uomini per sempre rossoneri, padri nobili di una nuova era. Toglietemi trent'anni, come se tutto potesse accadere ancora. Poi, andrò in un angolo, a versare lacrime di gioia.



Baresi è ancora in società, anche se non ho ben capito con che ruolo,
alla stesura dei calandari di A, c'era lui in rappresentanza


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Appena arriverà un po' tutti capiremo quanto una persona così sia potuta mancare a questo Milan


----------



## Djerry (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Come 10 Higuain e 5 Caldara.

Garanzia ufficiale che anche se qualcosa sarà andato storto o si sbaglierà, staremo già lavorando per rimediare e per fare le cose ancora meglio.
Passione, serietà, competenza, personalità in una sola figura, per questi soli colori.

Ora che è tornato a casa, siamo ufficialmente tornati.


----------



## Nils (5 Agosto 2018)

Ora attendo qualche post di milanisti che mi rovinino l'entusiasmo
piangendo perchè Paolino non ha esperienza manageriale e 
chiedono Moggi o Bettega


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Direi che sta prevalendo il filone Elliot, no?
> Leo e Maldini, oltre al carisma (non credo parteciperevbero a teatrini!) sono di rottura con la vecchia proprietà..
> 
> che dici?



Assolutamente sì

Leonardo e soprattutto Maldini sono la garanzia di quello che tutti i tifosi aspettavano, il ritorno del vero Milan


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Baresi è ancora in società, *anche se non ho ben capito con che ruolo*,
> alla stesura dei calandari di A, c'era lui in rappresentanza



Il soldatino.


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Ora attendo qualche post di milanisti che mi rovinino l'entusiasmo
> piangendo perchè Paolino non ha esperienza manageriale e
> chiedono Moggi o Bettega



Solo ieri c'era un post meraviglioso. Maldini che uomo inquietante. Robe assurde


----------



## Nils (5 Agosto 2018)

[MENTION=86]alcyppa[/MENTION] e [MENTION=4439]Nils[/MENTION] basta OT e polemiche


----------



## Nils (5 Agosto 2018)

Comunque si conferma il progetto a lungo/medio termine di Elliot,
questi fino a settembre non pretenderanno di vincere tutto


----------



## Nils (5 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Solo ieri c'era un post meraviglioso. Maldini che uomo inquietante. Robe assurde



Credo che sarebbe troppo ottimistico pensare che solo Milan Word è immune dai troll


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...


----------



## mark (5 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Come 10 Higuain e 5 Caldara.
> 
> Garanzia ufficiale che anche se qualcosa sarà andato storto o si sbaglierà, staremo già lavorando per rimediare e per fare le cose ancora meglio.
> Passione, serietà, competenza, personalità in una sola figura, per questi soli colori.
> ...



Tutto perfetto


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Sciacquati la bocca prima di parlare così del Capitano



Intanto calmino.

Purtroppo è quello che sta facendo Franco al Milan: il soldatino.


Se poi vuoi negare l'evidenza fai pure.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Come 10 Higuain e 5 Caldara.
> 
> Garanzia ufficiale che anche se qualcosa sarà andato storto o si sbaglierà, staremo già lavorando per rimediare e per fare le cose ancora meglio.
> Passione, serietà, competenza, personalità in una sola figura, per questi soli colori.
> ...



Come non corcordare in toto.

Perfetto.


----------



## Nils (5 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Intanto calmino.
> 
> Purtroppo è quello che sta facendo Franco al Milan: il soldatino.
> 
> ...



Forse dovresti sforzarti di capire la differenza fra figura di rappresentanza e soldatino....

Soldatino era Maiorino ai tempi di Galliani

Per fartela capire meglio, se mandi Baresi in rappresentanza del Milan al sorteggio dei gironi dell'Uefa, tutti s'inchinano,
se mandi un Maiorino qualsiasi si offendono perchè si sentono snobbati e poi te la fanno pagare con qualche ripicca.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Forse dovresti sforzarti di capire la differenza fra figura di rappresentanza e soldatino....
> 
> Soldatino era Maiorino ai tempi di Galliani



Guarda, chiudiamola qua non mi pare il caso di fare polemica inutile ed andare OT.


Parliamo di Maldini va, che è l'unica cosa che importa oggi


----------



## AllanX (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Fantastico! All'inizio ero molto scettico su Elliot ma il ritorno di Paolo mi farà ricredere. Oltre alle sue immense qualità umane e professionali avremo la certezza che finché in società ci sarà Maldini non ci sarà piu spazio per magheggi, giri strani, teatrini, cinesi fake, dilettanti, interisti, Galliani e Berlusconi.
Siamo tornati!


----------



## Sam (5 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Intanto calmino.
> 
> Purtroppo è quello che sta facendo Franco al Milan: il soldatino.
> 
> ...


Beh, dipende tutto da che prospettive gli hanno offerto.
Se finirà come Zanetti, sarà effettivamente un soldatino.
Ma considerando la schiettezza e l'integrità morale che ha sempre contraddistinto Paolo, direi più che sarà come Nedved alla Juve: una persona pienamente operativa nel quadro dirigenziale.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh, dipende tutto da che prospettive gli hanno offerto.
> Se finirà come Zanetti, sarà effettivamente un soldatino.
> Ma considerando la schiettezza e l'integrità morale che ha sempre contraddistinto Paolo, direi più che sarà come Nedved alla Juve: una persona pienamente operativa nel quadro dirigenziale.



Stavano discutendo su Baresi


----------



## Nils (5 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Guarda, chiudiamola qua non mi pare il caso di fare polemica inutile ed andare OT.
> 
> 
> Parliamo di Maldini va, che è l'unica cosa che importa oggi



Per me va benissimo, se la notizia è vera, oggi è un giorno di festa,

sei tu che hai messo in mezzo senza motivo l'altra nostra bandiera immortale.


----------



## Sam (5 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stavano discutendo su Baresi


Oh, hai ragione. Sorry. 

Questo thread sta diventando talmente grande che faccio fatica a seguire il filo del discorso.
Ma d'altronde data la portata della notizia, ci sta.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Agosto 2018)

Proposta ad [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e a tutto lo staff di Milanworld: una volta arrivata l'ufficialità perchè non dedicare in home page un grosso banner con scritto "Bentornato Paolo" o qualcosa del genere? Se lo merita.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2018)

Finalmente. Bentornato mio capitano. Oggi è un giorno di festa per tutti i milanisti, di rinascita.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Proposta ad [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e a tutto lo staff di Milanworld: una volta arrivata l'ufficialità perchè non dedicare in home page un grosso banner con scritto "Bentornato Paolo" o qualcosa del genere? Se lo merita.



Giusto. Tipo Higuain


----------



## fabri47 (5 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Giusto. Tipo Higuain


Si ma qualcosa di più grande. Paolo è Paolo.


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...


Finalmente.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si ma qualcosa di più grande. Paolo è Paolo.


Si chiaro


----------



## Brain84 (5 Agosto 2018)

Immaginatevi la scena:
“Ciao SMS sono Paolo Maldini, vorrei che veniss...”
“Dove firmo?”


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Sam ha scritto:


> Oh, hai ragione. Sorry.
> 
> Questo thread sta diventando talmente grande che faccio fatica a seguire il filo del discorso.
> Ma d'altronde data la portata della notizia, ci sta.



Succede, non preoccuparti.

Comunque Paolo qui viene ovviamente ad avere un'importante voce in capitolo, come ha probabilmente già fatto facendo confermare Rino.


----------



## sacchino (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Speriamo gli vada bene il ruolo.


----------



## Maximo (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Il ritorno di Maldini è il preludio al ritorno del Milan in un ruolo da protagonista in Italia ed Europa, significa che il progetto Elliott è davvero serio.
Il Milan nelle mani di Maldini mi fa dormire sonni tranquilli, perchè so che farà tutto ciò che è in suo potere per il bene della società.
Pensate una telefonata di Paolo o di Leo ad un giocatore o ad un allenatore che peso può avere.


----------



## The P (5 Agosto 2018)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Immaginatevi la scena:
> “Ciao SMS sono Paolo Maldini, vorrei che veniss...”
> “Dove firmo?”



 a volte l'entuasiasmo di noi tifosi è qualcosa di fantastico. 

Sicuro se Paolo chiama me o te andiamo pure in capo al mondo, speriamo sia così anche per i calciatori che contatteremo, ma ho qualche dubbio.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Finalmente!!

Mi viene in mente l'intervista di Paolo alla Gazzetta del 2014: "Prima c'era Leonardo, che aiutava a capire se un giocatore era adatto al Milan o no. Ricordo che quando Leo mi voleva a tutti i costi per fare il direttore sportivo, Galliani disse: "E' una figura superata" ".

O ancora: "Io, Leonardo, Baresi e Tassotti potevamo costruire il futuro del Milan, ma forse diamo fastidio...".

LEO, PAOLO ricostruite il nostro Milan!!!


----------



## luigi61 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



*Sempre troppo tardi!!
*


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



bandiera:

La piu' bella notizia che potessi ricevere oggi!!!!!!!!!!
Evvaiiiiiiiiii!!!!
Finalmente ritorna al Milan
E sono certo che da lassu' qualcun altro stara' facendo festa. Cesare, capitano di Wembley 63, tuo figlio e' di nuovo con noi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2018)

Che gioia dio mio che gioia assurda...il ritorno di Paolo è la certezza che il Milan è tornato...ora sono sicuro che saranno 2 settimane bellissime per noi....se è venuto a mercato ancora aperto è xkè ci sono cose importanti da fare...che bello dio santo che bloccata di ossigeno devastante...


----------



## Vikash (5 Agosto 2018)

_"Pronto? Sono Paolo... Ti vorrei nel mio Milan"_


----------



## Maximo (5 Agosto 2018)

#ilmilanaimilanisti


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Non dico nulla fino all'ufficialità che se mi illudono così e poi arrivano smentite potrei starci davvero male.


----------



## Ciora (5 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Goro (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Bellissimo giorno per noi tutti, speriamo il peggio sia finalmente alle spalle!


----------



## FreddieM83 (5 Agosto 2018)

Appena tornato da una trasferta di lavoro. Che grande notizia!
Ce lo meritiamo davvero ...

Forza Milan!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Agosto 2018)

Sto piangendo come un bambino!


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Serginho (5 Agosto 2018)

Finalmente!


----------



## Rambo cica (5 Agosto 2018)

Se tornasse a giocare avremmo cmq una difesa con età media inferiore a quella juventina


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Agosto 2018)

sono su una spiaggia in vacanza che salto di gioia. La gente mi ha preso per scemo


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> a volte l'entuasiasmo di noi tifosi è qualcosa di fantastico.
> 
> Sicuro se Paolo chiama me o te andiamo pure in capo al mondo, speriamo sia così anche per i calciatori che contatteremo, ma ho qualche dubbio.



beh insomma , immagina la stessa scena con Mirabelli : 

"BuonCiorno sugno Mirabè , chè t'andrebbe di venire a Malano ? " 

 

Ps: Si scherza è


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



#WeAreBack


----------



## gabri65 (5 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> sono su una spiaggia in vacanza che salto di gioia. La gente mi ha preso per scemo &#55357;&#56834;



Offri un gelato a qualche volenteroso e fatti aiutare a scrivere un gigantesco "Bentornato Paolo!" sul bagnasciuga ... sono sicuro che diventerebbe virale


----------



## gemy (5 Agosto 2018)

Paolo è la storia finalmente dopo questi anni bui stiamo tornando


----------



## luigi61 (5 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh insomma , immagina la stessa scena con Mirabelli :
> 
> "BuonCiorno sugno Mirabè , chè t'andrebbe di venire a Malano ? "
> 
> ...



Oggi possiamo permetterci di ridere su sta cosa! se peto penso che fino a poco tempo fa era la realtà mi passa subito la voglia di ridere ......


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> Se tornasse a giocare avremmo cmq una difesa con età media inferiore a quella juventina



E io rimango convinto che farebbe ancora bella figura , hai visto che fisico !!! 

Paolo <3


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Oggi possiamo permetterci di ridere su sta cosa! se peto penso che fino a poco tempo fa era la realtà mi passa subito la voglia di ridere ......



Io sono stato un sostenitore del Clan dei cinesi e non lo rinnego , ma sono il primo ad ammettere oltre all abbaglio che il Milan è sempre stato il Milan per il suo stile. 

Onestamente Mirabelli non aveva NIENTE dello stile Milan , per essere la faccia di una società gloriosa come il Milan devi essere un abile comunicatore ( vedi Leo ) e devi porti in un determinato modo. 

Vi ricordate l'ultima intervista di Mirabelli dove scaricava le responsabilità su Gattuso ? ma vi pare normale ?


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io sono stato un sostenitore del Clan dei cinesi e non lo rinnego , ma sono il primo ad ammettere oltre all abbaglio che il Milan è sempre stato il Milan per il suo stile.
> 
> Onestamente Mirabelli non aveva NIENTE dello stile Milan , per essere la faccia di una società gloriosa come il Milan devi essere un abile comunicatore ( vedi Leo ) e devi porti in un determinato modo.
> 
> Vi ricordate l'ultima intervista di Mirabelli dove scaricava le responsabilità su Gattuso ? ma vi pare normale ?



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



* Luca Serafini: Paolo Maldini ha firmato!*


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Luca Serafini: Paolo Maldini ha firmato!*



#goElliot


----------



## Igniorante (5 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Luca Serafini: Paolo Maldini ha firmato!*


----------



## luigi61 (5 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Luca Serafini: Paolo Maldini ha firmato!*


----------



## diavolo (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Torna a casa Paolo


----------



## Kayl (5 Agosto 2018)

allora su bloomberg.com evidentemente non stavano millantando... Se è così i prosismi sono Gazidis e Gandini (ma per ovvie ragioni si dovrà aspettare il mese prossimo). Stando così le cose a livello dirigenziale sarebbe un dream team.


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Luca Serafini: Paolo Maldini ha firmato!*



Io voglio l'annuncio ufficiale oggi. Voglio dormire stanotte eh?


----------



## Gekyn (5 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Luca Serafini: Paolo Maldini ha firmato!*



Si può eiaculare per l'arrivo di #PM3 ?


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Luca Serafini: Paolo Maldini ha firmato!*



Habemus Maldini


----------



## luigi61 (5 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> allora su bloomberg.com evidentemente non stavano millantando... Se è così i prosismi sono Gazidis e Gandini (ma per ovvie ragioni si dovrà aspettare il mese prossimo). Stando così le cose a livello dirigenziale sarebbe
> 
> anche la squadra dream team come naturale conseguenza


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io sono stato un sostenitore del Clan dei cinesi e non lo rinnego , ma sono il primo ad ammettere oltre all abbaglio che il Milan è sempre stato il Milan per il suo stile.
> 
> Onestamente Mirabelli non aveva NIENTE dello stile Milan , per essere la faccia di una società gloriosa come il Milan devi essere un abile comunicatore ( vedi Leo ) e devi porti in un determinato modo.
> 
> Vi ricordate l'ultima intervista di Mirabelli dove scaricava le responsabilità su Gattuso ? ma vi pare normale ?



finalmente!!! bravo Lollo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Luca Serafini: Paolo Maldini ha firmato!*


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Luca Serafini: Paolo Maldini ha firmato!*


----------



## Vikash (5 Agosto 2018)




----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2018)

il re dell'est ha scritto:


> * luca serafini: Paolo maldini ha firmato!*



habemus papam


----------



## Roccoro (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Paolo Maldini è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. L'annuncio ufficiale può arrivare già oggi.
> 
> *Di Stefano: Paolo Maldini torna al Milan. Nuovo colpo di Leonardo. A breve l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> ...



Uffiiciale PAOLO MALDINI RITORNA AL MILAN
Assumerà il ruolo di Direttore Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport
Antonio Vitiello


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Uffiiciale PAOLO MALDINI RITORNA AL MILAN
> Assumerà il ruolo di Direttore Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport



Fonte!!!


----------



## Roccoro (5 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Boomer (5 Agosto 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Uffiiciale PAOLO MALDINI RITORNA AL MILAN
> Assumerà il ruolo di Direttore Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport
> Antonio Vitiello



Ruolo totalmente operativo quindi. Un sogno che si realizza finalmente. Ora che Paolo ha accettato non ho più dubbi. Che coppia stratosferica con Leonardo. 

Spero che tra poco arrivi anche Gandini vecchio cuore rossonero e persona estremamente competente.


----------



## varvez (5 Agosto 2018)

Adesso devono "solo" sistemare la questione allenatore e mezza squadra


----------



## Roccoro (5 Agosto 2018)

*.*


----------

